# Speed Cameras



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I was just saying to my wife how I had not noticed a single speed camera while driving our rental car around the CdS a few weeks ago on our villa buying expedition, when we were slapped with a 40 euro fine on our return to the UK, via the rental company (they just debited our credit card). We got a confirmation letter a few days later, though I could not make out what the actual offence was, I am assuming speeding.

Q1. Are speed camera on the CdS fixed, mobile, or a combination of both?

Q2. Do all speed infractions result in points on your license (I have a UK license only)

Q3. Is there any satnav equipment/software available that warns of upcoming speed cameras when driving on the CdS, as we have in the UK?

I must stress, I am not a speed junkie, and always try to stay within the speed limits, but it is nice to check if you have strayed over the limit when the satnav beeps and reminds you.

Wibs


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't answer the first two questions but the third is a no. While some satnavs may have warnings it is illegal to use any device warning of cameras. Most companies who make gps now are stopping adding that feature to map downloads.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are all kinds of speed cameras in use, some of them hidden in fence posts. It is illegal to use satnav detectors. 

The locations of the fixed ones are now online:

Radares fijos DGT: listado y localizacion de radares de trafico en España


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have an app on my iPhone that I use when driving in Oman and Qatar and that shows all the speed cameras as you drive along.
The app is called Waze - might be worth a look to see if it works the same in Europe?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Wibs said:


> Q1. Are speed camera on the CdS fixed, mobile, or a combination of both?
> 
> Q2. Do all speed infractions result in points on your license (I have a UK license only)
> 
> ...


Q1 = both
Q2= no
Q3= yes , standalone detectors or jammers are illegal.more points for being caught with one of them than for speeding.lol
the sat nav camera positions are now shown as "hazards" or " POi's" , which is perfectly legal.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

I read that Malaga has 21 speed cameras. Unlike Britain, they will book you for doing a few MPH over the limit whereas Britain normally allows 10% leeway as speedos are not that accurate.

I have never understood why it is illegal to use detectors, since by law the police must tell you that you are coming into an area where there are speed cameras.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Most fixed cameras are advertised by a sign saying that there is speed control by radar (if you miss it, you were not paying attention!) and there will be a speed camera within the next couple of kms.

However the really special way to deal with speed cameras, is to be aware of the limits and stay within them. From the number of people who get caught, one can only assume that this method is not very well-known!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyberia said:


> I have never understood why it is illegal to use detectors, since by law the police must tell you that you are coming into an area where there are speed cameras.


Where on earth did you get that fanciful idea? The job of the police has nothing to do with telling you, only catching you when you break the law.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Why do you think they put up radar signs? Not out of choice. In theory, radar traps should only be put at "accident black spots" but that is not always so, and in some cases, the number of accidents have gone up as people brake for the cameras, etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> Why do you think they put up radar signs? Not out of choice. In theory, radar traps should only be put at "accident black spots" but that is not always so, and in some cases, the number of accidents have gone up as people brake for the cameras, etc.


Which is a very good reason for not announcing them!

Stay within the speed limits - life's too short. Tranquilo!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyberia said:


> Why do you think they put up radar signs? Not out of choice. In theory, radar traps should only be put at "accident black spots" but that is not always so, and in some cases, the number of accidents have gone up as people brake for the cameras, etc.


Why do you think we have speed cameras? It is not primarily to catch people, it is to slow people down, that is why they are painted yellow in UK and there are warning signs in Spain - the cameras only catch the really stupid who are not only going too fast but are also so blind that they can't read the signs.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Sadly most fixed radars and speed cameras in Spain have more to do with revenue generation than preventing accidents.
On the new (ish) western approach to Malaga airport are two fabulous long straight tunnels - one for each direction - both have 2 lanes - it is basically motorway. They then slap a 50 km/h speed limit on it with radar everywhere. The really silly thing is that the young guys delivering the hire cars back to the storage pounds from the airport, use these tunnels continuously and drive flat out, knowing they will not get a ticket, as they can't prove who was driving at the time. So you end up with huge speed diferentials between vehicles - where is the safety in that?


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

baldilocks. Right. In my younger days I did drive fast but now being an old B on often fairly quiet roads, most vehicles pass me now. My car is supposed to be capable of getting on 120 mph which means it breezes along at 60-70 mph, which suits me.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hi WIBS,

Loved your post about your move to spain, i hope to do same in future........... Bad news on your speeding ticket! but if you have facebook add N332 This is a spanish police information page and just today they have posted links to mobile speed cameras. Also citizens advice bureau spain is a good informative facebook page to add. Wibs please keep us updated on your move as one day in next 2/3 yrs i WILL be there in Mijas area!!! hopefully not speeding .............adios Keith.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

it only took trafico 8 months to send out my one and hopefully last speeding ticket  , I am now going to see if the car hire company took any more money out of my card because of this. Also don't forget that in Spain the police don't even have to inform you that you have been fined, there is a web site that you are supposed to go on every now and again put in your DNI and the reg of any vehicles that you may have driven and it is supposed to tell you there, ahhh at least its sunny most days over here.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Why do you think we have speed cameras? It is not primarily to catch people, it is to slow people down, that is why they are painted yellow in UK and there are warning signs in Spain - the cameras only catch the really stupid who are not only going too fast but are also so blind that they can't read the signs.



Really stupid people? That would be most drivers in Europe, as most drivers had had at least one speeding ticket. So you see most motorists as really stupid, do you? And you have never, ever gone over the speed limit yourself (as that would mean you were really stupid) and have always obeyed every road sign? I think you should contact the vatican as you are a sure candidate for sainthood.

According to the EWN, 1 in 6 drivers in Spain at the weekend are either over the alcohol limit or on drugs. The police don't bother motorists though because the speed cameras handle all the really dangerous drivers, like people going a few kilometres over the speed limit. How do they manage to control their cars at such dangerous speeds?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

There sure are some perfect people on here............


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Oooops..... i think i have opened a can of speeding worms.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> There sure are some perfect people on here............


Not perfect, but you've got to wonder at people who moan about getting fined for speeding. I'm not saying that's what you or anyoneelse here is doing as I haven't read all the posts, just the one quoted here. If you don't speed, you don't get caught and punto pelota as my nephew would say. 

I have relations in Bilbao who are annoyed because they get fined for parking at a bus stop, for speeding, for double parking... I don't know how they manage to do it all . I mean part of their monthly budget goes on fines.

Ah well, what it is to have money eh? Just wish they'd chuck it my way insted of giving it to the DGT


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Keithtoon said:


> Hi WIBS,
> 
> Loved your post about your move to spain, i hope to do same in future........... Bad news on your speeding ticket! but if you have facebook add N332 This is a spanish police information page and just today they have posted links to mobile speed cameras. Also citizens advice bureau spain is a good informative facebook page to add. Wibs please keep us updated on your move as one day in next 2/3 yrs i WILL be there in Mijas area!!! hopefully not speeding .............adios Keith.


Just to clarify . That is the Torrevieja Trafico site in English & very good. In Andalucia they interpret some things differently ! :lol:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyberia said:


> Really stupid people? That would be most drivers in Europe, as most drivers had had at least one speeding ticket. So you see most motorists as really stupid, do you? And you have never, ever gone over the speed limit yourself (as that would mean you were really stupid) and have always obeyed every road sign? I think you should contact the vatican as you are a sure candidate for sainthood.
> 
> According to the EWN, 1 in 6 drivers in Spain at the weekend are either over the alcohol limit or on drugs. The police don't bother motorists though because the speed cameras handle all the really dangerous drivers, like people going a few kilometres over the speed limit. How do they manage to control their cars at such dangerous speeds?


We, like sensible people everywhere, obey the rules and the laws of the land in which we find ourselves. The fact that there are others who see the rules and requirements as things to be laughed at and treated with derision is what shows those people up to be those not worthy of consideration. Typically, they are likely to be those who haven't registered on the foreigners' list or are illegal immigrants or drive around in illegal vehicles or generally flout the law wherever they are.

In addition, what is "EWN"?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> There sure are some perfect people on here............


There are also the ignorant, the moronic, the stupid and there are trolls!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> We, like sensible people everywhere, obey the rules and the laws of the land in which we find ourselves. The fact that there are others who see the rules and requirements as things to be laughed at and treated with derision is what shows those people up to be those not worthy of consideration. Typically, they are likely to be those who haven't registered on the foreigners' list or are illegal immigrants or drive around in illegal vehicles or generally flout the law wherever they are.
> 
> In addition, what is "EWN"?


Euro Weekly News - a free newspaper


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Long ago after I passed my test as a teenager, I tried driving within the speed limit but south east London roads being what they were even then, I found myself holding other cars up and when I pulled between parked cars to let them past, found myself stuck there as many cars passed. It was just not possible to drive within the speed limit.

Even on motorways driving at the speed limit I often found myself stuck behind a "slow vehicle" waiting for a chance to pass it as a stream of other cars flew by. I know the ideal but unless you are going to be bloody minded about it, you have to keep up with the traffic. 

I had such a driver hogging the fast lane of a dual carriageway in Ilford (east London) some years ago and a car flew up behind me so I moved over to let them see if they could shift him. They could not so decided to undertake him. As they did so, he suddenly moved over and there was almost a crash. The other car turned out to be an unmarked police car and they did not look happy from the evil looks they gave him before speeding off.

You seem to have a very low opinion of other people in general. Most of the speeding cars here are Spanish cars with Spanish drivers in cars with ITV's or new cars so they do not fit your profiling of "under people".

In fact, motorists breaking the law in the ways you mention are more likely to be careful drivers so they do not attract police attention and get Draconian fines. I thought I read recently of a €2,000 fine for driving without insurance in a car without an ITV.

EWN is Euro Weekly News, one of at least two English Language free papers in Spain, carried in tourist offices and numerous other locations. Out on Thursdays.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If this EWN is like most of the other expat newspapers it won't be worth the paper it is printed on.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> If this EWN is like most of the other expat newspapers it won't be worth the paper it is printed on.


It does have region news that I would not otherwise know about, and news from elsewhere, and it costs nothing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyberia said:


> It does have region news that I would not otherwise know about, and news from elsewhere, and it costs nothing.


Having seen some of the expat press, the often erroneous sensationalism they carry (similar to The Sun, Daily Mail, etc.), nothing is possibly all it is worth.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> "We, like sensible people everywhere, obey the rules and the laws of the land in which we find ourselves. The fact that there are others who see the rules and requirements as things to be laughed at and treated with derision is what shows those people up to be those not worthy of consideration. Typically, they are likely to be those who haven't registered on the foreigners' list or are illegal immigrants or drive around in illegal vehicles or generally flout the law wherever they are."
> 
> " There are also the ignorant, the moronic, the stupid and there are trolls"
> 
> ...



Baldilocks
You're an angry type, with issues maybe?
Chill, enjoy life. 
Don't be nutty about EVERYTHING. Lifes too short


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've driven for longer than I care to mention in the UK and sur le continent. I've had fines for speeding and once in Prague for shooting a red light. I've nearly always driven sports or performance cars often knowingly over the legal speed limit and I admit each of my fines was justified - apart from a couple of the ones I got in Prague.
Driving without insurance is a serious offence and merits harsh punishment. Having your vehicle periodically checked for roadworthiness is a good idea too. Most people wouldn't be too pleased at being hit by an uninsured vehicle and especially not if they suffered personal injury.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some pillock smashed into the back of my LR Disco last year causing €600 worth of damage. He drove off before I could get his number. My complimentary full insurance cover applies only if I get the car registration.
I'm guessing the driver wasn't insured. ****.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Baldilocks
> You're an angry type, with issues maybe?
> Chill, enjoy life.
> Don't be nutty about EVERYTHING. Lifes too short


It takes all sorts to make a forum :tape:  :behindsofa:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seems like there are a lot of people with "issues" at the moment!
Somebody's always too uptight/ relaxed or subservient/ full of themselves or know it all/ ignorant.

Would be nice if we could just give an opinion and get on with it


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> Long ago after I passed my test as a teenager, I tried driving within the speed limit but south east London roads being what they were even then, I found myself holding other cars up and when I pulled between parked cars slower cars surely?to let them past, found myself stuck there as many cars passed. It was just not possible to drive within the speed limit.
> 
> Even on motorways driving at the speed limit I often found myself stuck behind a "slow vehicle" waiting for a chance to pass it as a stream of other cars flew by. I know the ideal but unless you are going to be bloody minded about it, you have to keep up with the traffic.
> 
> ...


.... now who's being judgemental?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Some pillock smashed into the back of my LR Disco last year causing €600 worth of damage. He drove off before I could get his number. My complimentary full insurance cover applies only if I get the car registration.
> I'm guessing the driver wasn't insured. ****.


Errrrm, yeah sorry about that...

I admit I certainly shouldn't have driven off but in my defence it wasn't just cos I wasn't insured- I was pissed too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Errrrm, yeah sorry about that...
> 
> I admit I certainly shouldn't have driven off but in my defence it wasn't just cos I wasn't insured- I was pissed too


Swine!! How could you?? Sir, you are no gentleman

After paying that €600 bill I was so poor and desperate I couldn't eat meat for three months. 
Too old to sell my body, too ill and weak to clean houses or swimming pools I was obliged to live on pasta and lentils.....

You have no heart...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I will send you both the 600 plus 1400 compensation.

Thing is my money's currently tied up in a Nigerian bank due to a technical hitch. But if you send me 400 I can sort that out and send you your money

Apologies again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder if the sweary filter takes out German, Polish and Czech naughty words. I'll sneak a few in to see...well theguy who did a hit and run on my Landy was a right ********.......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> I will send you both the 600 plus 1400 compensation.
> 
> Thing is my money's currently tied up in a Nigerian bank due to a technical hitch. But if you send me 400 I can sort that out and send you your money
> 
> Apologies again


Presumably you'll want my bank account number, sort code, password....that sort of thing?
Would it be easier if I gave you my credit card number and three digit code, though....

PS there are people that daft...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Presumably you'll want my bank account number, sort code, password....that sort of thing?
> Would it be easier if I gave you my credit card number and three digit code, though....
> 
> PS there are people that daft...


It would be better if Rabbit gave you his/hers then you could just take what you need.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> *I wonder if the sweary filter takes out German, Polish and Czech naughty words.* I'll sneak a few in to see...well theguy who did a hit and run on my Landy was a right *********.......


that can be arranged......


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

People driving cars on English plates in Spain should get their MOT each year in Britain as a Spanish ITV is not legal for it, so I am guessing that the insurance would refuse to pay out if the car has no ITV here?

Where I park my car previously the street is quite narrow and some drive too fast along it, some are awful drivers and there are those pedal vehicles for upto 4 people which are poorly steered. I had my wing mirror smashed on my old car last year. No idea who did it. 

But now I have another car where the wing mirrors are part of the body so they would be even more costly to replace, and with seagulls and other birds using cars for target practise, as well as parking being a nightmare, with any empty space very quickly filled from late this month till well into September, I paid out on a garage. It's within easy walking distance, only several cars there at street level and not like some awful underground car parks, so well worth the money.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

snikpoh. I pulled between stationary cars. Two lanes but cars parked by the roadside in those days. Yellow lines I think now. No other way to let past the long queue of cars that had built up behind me for doing the speed limit.

It's only an overtaking lane if there are very few cars on the road. Generally there are enough cars that both lanes are full, which they always are in rush hour in London, even then.

The two men in the other car were police in an unmarked police car and presumably on a call since they did not pull him over. To have given the inconsiderate driver a good blast on the horn (or their two tones) as he deserved may have made him lose control of the vehicle.

This is a mainly Spanish area and stickers, gestures, music, even appearance, etc can give a clue to nationality. Them speaking as you pull alongside them helps too.

Next.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> It's only an overtaking lane if there are very few cars on the road. Generally there are enough cars that both lanes are full, which they always are in rush hour in London, even then.




Nope - you are mistaken! See rules 137 and 138 of the (UK) Highway code.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cyberia said:


> People driving cars on English plates in Spain should get their MOT each year in Britain as a Spanish ITV is not legal for it, so I am guessing that the insurance would refuse to pay out if the car has no ITV here?


Having a car on British plates in Spain for longer than 6 months is illegal anyway, so it wouldn't matter if they had MOT or ITV or even MTV.
Yes, I know there are plenty who don't re register the car, but as I said that makes the ITV/ MOT thing a moot point


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Nope - you are mistaken! See rules 137 and 138 of the (UK) Highway code.


See Rule 1 of the Real World code. How many roads in London and other big cities in daylight hours have so little traffic on them or parked cars in them that everyone can drive in the left hand land and only pull out to overtake before getting back into the left hand lane?


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Having a car on British plates in Spain for longer than 6 months is illegal anyway, so it wouldn't matter if they had MOT or ITV or even MTV.
> Yes, I know there are plenty who don't re register the car, but as I said that makes the ITV/ MOT thing a moot point


I preferred France. I had my British car there for years, with a CT (MOT/ITV) every two years with it's British number plates and insured through my bank without any problems. When I eventually got around to converting it to French number plates, it was a bit of hassle having to visit the offices place three times (They were 35 miles away) but it was not very expensive.

There was an article in the EWN recently about police checking ITV's of cars when they pull them up for any reason, which led to a rush in ITV bookings.


----------

